# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  A Week around Sydney without a Car

## xenresraymond

Hey all,


I'm planning a last-minute getaway to Sydney the following week (from 20th Jun). It's my first time going to NSW and I've about 7 days to spend in town. So I was hoping I could get some recommendations and advice on what to see and all.

Some stuff about me - I'm 21yo guy and will be travelling alone on a student budget. I'm quite easy-going and am fine with staying in hostel dorms and the like. I'm into culture and stuff like that, but I'm also keen on seeing the parks around Sydney (it's Australia after all haha!). Is it going to be too cold to go walking in winter?

I probably will spend about 4 days in the city to see the usual sights - the Bridge, the Opera House, the beaches, the Rocks, Circular Quay, the Botanic Gardens etc. Then I was thinking of heading to the Blue Mountains by train and staying 2 nights there. Is it a reasonable time to allocate, and is there anything else you guys suggest I should catch around town? Problem is that I don't drive and will be relying on PT to get around, so a lot of the recommended suggested routes I've checked on the net aren't exactly very helpful.

Thanks so much in advance for the help! (:

----------


## xenosadams

Around Sydney, trains and ferries will be fine for what you do. same for the Blue Mountains. It's just an extension of a train that goes to the City of Blue Mountains. Many people live and work in Sydney. even just saying that the Central Coast or Wollongong, for example, you can do in PT.

----------


## mikehussy

Take the train to Gosford , bus to Ettalong or Wagstaff, ferry to Palm Beach and bus to Manly, ferry to Sydney.


If you want travel to Nairobi here you can visit for cheap flights tickets....London to Nairobi

----------

